# Pandemic



## Jrich (Jun 29, 2020)

Is the fraternity pretty much put on halt due to the pandemic?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 29, 2020)

Depends on your grand lodge. Most will open for stated meetings only.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 1, 2020)

Stated meeting only here in Texas


----------



## Forthright (Jul 4, 2020)

Jrich said:


> Is the fraternity pretty much put on halt due to the pandemic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



It depends on where you are.  Here's some information on the status of GL re-openings.   Here's some other information on what's going on in parts of the US.

Can't make any general statements that covers everything - but lodges are starting to meet where I am again - but zero degree work is happening.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 5, 2020)

Our Grand Master halted all Masonic activity in March. He gave the go ahead to resume Masonic activities beginning June 29th as long as we practiced social distancing and a few other provisions.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 5, 2020)

Jrich said:


> Is the fraternity pretty much put on halt due to the pandemic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Lodge meetings in person might be on hold, but in my world the "fraternity" is not. Spent 5 hours on ZOOM with Freemasons on Sat night and lots of phone calls and other communications with my brothers. The Pandemic is a chance for Freemasonry and Brotherly love to shine.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 6, 2020)

Our GM just restated his March decree that ALL Masonic gatherings are forbidden.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 10, 2020)

Bloke said:


> Spent 5 hours on ZOOM with Freemasons on Sat night and lots of phone calls and other communications with my brothers.


The Kentucky Lodges are back open now with some restrictions but before the reopened we had some officer meetings as well as York Rite elections by way of Zoom and phone conference type calls. The Grand Master also had some virtual Town Hall type meetings.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm a bit disappointed in the illinois GL. In the beginning, it was wear a mask to our business meetings, then a bunch if grown men started crying about having to wear a mask, so our GM said it was up to the individual lodge to set the rule of wearing a mask, then our DDGM is telling everyone you don't have to wear one if you don't want to. How responsible is that ??????
 Fortunately The Lodge at I belong to requires you to wear a mask to protect our older brothern, and yourself. And again our intelligent DDGM who is also a member of my lodge has the big apron to say, that we are being to political. So our master and members have agreed apon, no mask, ( one will be provided for you at the door) no stay. And there are 3 lodges around us who have degree work set up at the end of the month. So, can you really call me brother if you refuse to look after my well being, but I will look out for yours ????????

      I'm really confused...........


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 10, 2020)

How in the Great Architect is it political to follow medical advice that is law for millions in this country?
I’m confused, too.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jul 11, 2020)

There is new evidence that the virus can be transmitted by aerosol. For instance this video is in Dutch, but it has nice diagrams that explain how the virus is transmitted, and https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02058-1 (this article is in English). WHO have dismissed it for months and are only recently begrudgingly reconsidering their position, which doesn't give you confidence in this organisation.

The thick and thin of the new findings is that in in-door badly-ventilated environments it seems that the rule of 1.5 m / 5 ft distance alone is not sufficient. Aerosols are droplets less than 5 micrometres in diameter and they can accumulate in poorly ventilated venues and be carried on air currents. Air-conditioners seem to make things worse by recycling aerosols and spreading them especially to people who are under the air-conditioning vent. Out-door environments seem to be less of a concern, because aerosols are dispersed quickly.

From a common sense point of view, it seems perfectly plausible to me. We can catch ordinary flu even if we maintain 5ft of distance from someone who's infected, so why not covid? In an office with recycled air, the moment someone has got a flu or a cold, half of the office catches it, even on another floor.

We have installed special UV bulbs inside the air-conditioners of our hotel, like they have in hospitals. Every time the air goes through, the intense UV light kills the virus, including flu virus and others. If you know how to install them, they only cost a few dollars each. Important: never expose yourself to intense UV light because it's dangerous to your eyes and skin.

None of these measures is 100%, including face masks. However they all help create an environment where people are safer and transmission less likely. I'd feel awful if I was the one who infected someone else who then ended up in hospital or worse. I also have to do my best not to catch it myself, because I'm an important element in my family's livelihood.

I'm rather worried about the Lodge activities starting again possibly in September. Some could show a cavalier attitude about the whole thing, making it less safe for the rest. The Lodge is a historic building, which is not very well ventilated. Many brothers are over 60 and more susceptible to get infected. All these factors are rather troublesome. Sometimes I wonder whether I will return to Lodge straight away, or wait for another six months or so.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 16, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> ...Sometimes I wonder whether I will return to Lodge straight away, or wait for another six months or so.



And that's what is being lost... personal responsibility and decision... If lodges were meeting this week, I would not go here.. because we are having a second wave, but GL has said no meetings until Jan 2021... but I sometimes wonder, if it is legal to meet (it is not here due to a 6 week shutdown), then if legal, should lodges be given the freedom to make decisions, then members in the lodges can decide for themselves.. but I guess that might cause of a lot of disagreement, so the simple thing is a blanket ban.. but is it the smartest thing ? And is it fair on younger groups within lodges who are not high risk ?


----------



## Elexir (Jul 16, 2020)

Bloke said:


> And that's what is being lost... personal responsibility and decision... If lodges were meeting this week, I would not go here.. because we are having a second wave, but GL has said no meetings until Jan 2021... but I sometimes wonder, if it is legal to meet (it is not here due to a 6 week shutdown), then if legal, should lodges be given the freedom to make decisions, then members in the lodges can decide for themselves.. but I guess that might cause of a lot of disagreement, so the simple thing is a blanket ban.. but is it the smartest thing ? And is it fair on younger groups within lodges who are not high risk ?



Is it fair to hold lodge meetings when older members of said lodge cant attend?
If the lodges are closed for all meetings how can they decide if they want to hold a meeting or not?
To me it seems like a catch 22.
Besides, being young dont exlude you from being in one of the high risk groups.
Im 30 and is in a risk group according to some due to high blood pressure.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 16, 2020)

Elexir said:


> Is it fair to hold lodge meetings when older members of said lodge cant attend?.



I will play devil's advocate - yes it is fair... because older members often cannot attend because of ill health or other age related issues.



Elexir said:


> ...If the lodges are closed for all meetings how can they decide if they want to hold a meeting or not?
> ...



They can't.



Elexir said:


> ...Im 30 and is in a risk group according to some due to high blood pressure.



So, do you think your inability to attend should stop others meeting ?

Again, devil's advocate..


----------



## Elexir (Jul 16, 2020)

Bloke said:


> I will play devil's advocate - yes it is fair... because older members often cannot attend because of ill health or other age related issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the things I enjoy is the mixture of people of diffrent ages and diffrent backgrounds and to just shut the door on elder members and tell them that they are not welcome becuse they are old seems frankly to be against the whole concept of brotherhood.

I have not been at lodge since the 15 october and will most likley not attend any meetings until late 2022 but that has nothing to do with corona.
I used myself as an example of someone who is young but still are in the high risk groups to point out that age has nothing to do with being able to attend without risk.

Honestly, the more I think about it the more I realise how much people could be


----------



## Elexir (Jul 16, 2020)

exluded.

The thing is no matter how old you are you can still spread the desise.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 16, 2020)

Elexir said:


> exluded.
> 
> The thing is no matter how old you are you can still spread the desise.


We made the call in our city (and country) to shut down to protect the vulnerable.. and I completely embraced it and have been a hermit since March, only going out to shop, 1 social function (a dinner 5 people), 1 movie at a friends place and 1 work function... but I have younger guys in my lodge who would like to meet. I don't, but I wonder if it is fair in them..

Things vary from country to country (and county to county) but I am starting to wonder if it's not the number of cases we should be using as a measure, but the number of people in hospital...

And you are right.. lodge would be less than what it is without the inter-generational nature of it.. but perhaps it is better to have a lodge functioning at a lower level than not meeting at all.. In Victoria Australia, I think COVID-19 means beside the weeks in late Jan, the month of Feb, and a few weeks in March, not a single Freemason will be made in out State for the whole year of 2020.. what happens if that continues ? We might loose years not just months.. and at some point we need to get back to a new normal..

It's no simple question, but worth kicking around..


----------



## Keith C (Jul 16, 2020)

I had a meeting with the Officers of my Lodge last evening to begin planning for how to get back to Meetings in September.  Technically we are permitted to meet now since out County had been in "GREEN" status for at least 2 weeks, but we do not meet in July and August.  The currrent situation in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania is that "Indoor Gatherings" are limited to 25 people.

We decided to "Walk before we Run" and set guidelines for our first "COVID" meeting, hopefully in September and adjust going forward as appropriate / Necessary.  Some of the decisions we came to (which we still need to run by our DDGM) are:

 Attendance will be Elected and Appointed Officers, Committee Chairs / Representatives, those going through Degrees, Those Learning the Work in preperation for qualifying for Elected Office.   We figured this would result in about 22 to 23 people.  These Members will be designated ahead of the Meeting and the Membership notified of who can attend.

Everyone entering the building must wear a Mask and the mask must be worn at all times while in the building.

Before Entry Everyone must sign the Liabiity Waiver issued by the Grand Lodge.  There will be a 3 ring binder with the waiver forms, as well as a Membership List indicating which Members have signed the form.  (This form must be signed by ANYONE entering the building per Edict of the RWGM)

A Brother will be designated to guard the door to the building, assure all who enter have a mask on, and have signed the Waiver.

Once the designated number of Members have entered the building, the door to the building will be locked.

No Meal

Officer chairs will be re-arranged to assure at least 6 feet seperation.  This will require an adjustment to the chairs of the SD, JD, Chaplain, and Jr & Sr MCs.

Seating on the sidelines will maintain 6 feet of seperation.

Lodge will be opened and closed "The Short Way."

We will Open, do necessary Business and Close.

Any Program will take place after the Lodge has closed.  A ZOOM session will be held and Brothers not able to attend will be invited to join the meeting virtually.  The Program will be delivered virtually, depending on who is doing the presentation.  We will set up a projector and screen in the Lodge room to show the program.

We are all keeping our fingers crossed that we can actually meet.  Most of us, however, truly think the RWGM will re-instate the restrictions on Meetings for the balance of the year.  Only time will tell.


----------

